
5 lessons I learned traveling Europe for 5 months seeing 11 countries - queserasera
https://medium.com/@jordandegeus/5-lessons-i-learned-when-traveling-11-countries-in-5-months-cae569df1a8c
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=5%20lessons%20I%20learned%20tr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=5%20lessons%20I%20learned%20traveling%20Europe%20for%205%20months%20seeing%2011%20countries&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

Kinda sad, really.

~~~
HelloNurse
What's sad? Repeated HN submissions with no reaction? It happens.

I find the "lessons" themselves very sad, because of the implication that for
a certain set of people basic common sense advice (e.g. "If you have more than
one person traveling, splitting the cost between the group of people on Airbnb
will significantly save you money") is novel and hard-earned.

This horrifying realization is the saddest point: "Over the last 5 months, we
have learned not only how to live our life to the fullest, but we have learned
how to experience life the way we enjoy it". One must be really stressed and
unhappy to enjoy low-budget tourism so much.

